# hiya people!



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Wait until you taste some powder. Life changing experience.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

hi! that sounds really good for a first lesson. I still haven't gotten comfortable with toeside even after three times out, with the exception...

of when I ride goofy. I assumed I'm regular, but I'm starting to think I might be goofy. I think you just figure it out as you keep riding. I'm not picking a side yet, whenever the terrain makes me switch I just stay that way until it makes me switch again. the only reason why I think I might be goofy is because toeside turning feels easier that way than when riding regular.

snowboarding gives me a similar feeling as riding a rollercoaster. that's what makes it :yahoo: for me.

have fun!

welcome.


----------



## kristinajura (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm hoping to get good enough that eventually I can go visit family with my snowboard stuff and go to some real mountains. I have family in Connecticut/ New Jersey/ Massachusetts, San Francisco/ northern California, Southern California, and some cousins that were so obsessed with skiing and mountains, they moved to Boulder, CO.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

kristinajura said:


> I'm hoping to get good enough that eventually I can go visit family with my snowboard stuff and go to some real mountains. I have family in Connecticut/ New Jersey/ Massachusetts, San Francisco/ northern California, Southern California, and some cousins that were so obsessed with skiing and mountains, they moved to Boulder, CO.


Welcome to the forum. Don't let the digusting pigs on here get to you...lol.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

kristinajura said:


> Snowboarding to me is the first thing that is anywhere close to giving me the same "ohmygosh-sofun-favorite thing in the world" feeling I get from *figure skating*, so I'm pretty determined to get better...luckily I found a good, active forum to join here. (2nd forum for me to be a part of... I'm also part of a *gaming* clan and play a lot of Counter Strike: GO) I understand a lot of the concepts behind snowboarding and have already learned a lot just from lurking here a couple weeks. I'm *good at visual learning and imitating*, so I'm hoping watching youtube and observing others on the hills out here will help too.


Okay there are so many things I can work with here... But in the interest of the board, I'll just say this: :welcome:

Sounds like you very well be could be goofy. The floor slide test is usually pretty accurate. Next time you go, make sure the board is setup with symmetrical bindings (say 12 degrees out on both feet) and try linking turns both ways. One SHOULD be quite a lot easier than the other. If not, your actually lucky and riding switch should be easy for you later on.

Welcome to the sport!


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

welcome to the forum!!

there's a ton of good info and lots of tutorial videos if you fancy the search function.

if you stick with the sport you will undoubtedly become addicted. Don't be afraid of the us on the forums, we're all harmless . Stick with the sport and stay active on the forum and you will learn a ton. I know i did!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Okay there are so many things I can work with here... But in the interest of the board, I'll just say this: :welcome:
> 
> Sounds like you very well be goofy. The floor slide test is usually pretty accurate. Next time you go, make sure the board is setup with symmetrical bindings (say 12 degrees out on both feet) and try linking turns both ways. One SHOULD be quite a lot easier than the other. If not, your actually lucky and riding switch should be easy for you later on.
> 
> Welcome to the sport!


Don't let that friendly, cordial greeting fool ya!!



ARSENALFAN said:


> Don't let the digusting pigs on here get to you...lol.


_POUTANEN_ was the guy he was warning you about!!  :laugh: His next post will probably be a request for Pic's!! 
(...Oh and Me too! I've got a "Creepy Ol' Dude" rep. as well!) :laugh: Ignore either of us!!! 
Welcome! :thumbsup: It's a _GREAT_ obsession!!!


----------



## kristinajura (Mar 2, 2013)

aha you guys are right on par with the guys in the gaming clan I'm in as far as being strange and "creepy". Don't worry, I kind of find it amusing.

Hah, that'd be nice if I was ambidexterous with snowboarding! If it counts for anything, I am right handed, but when I write with my left hand it comes out legible and mirror image of what it should be. It's weird.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kristinajura said:


> aha you guys are right on par with the guys in the gaming clan I'm in as far as being strange and "creepy". Don't worry, I kind of find it amusing...


That's good! (...I think! :huh A real sense of humor regarding male piggishness will come in handy around here! (...although, we did pile it on a little deep with a few of the girls on some recent threads where they played along with the joke!!!) :laugh: :laugh: A few of us keep trying to "Out Creep" the other!!! ...boys & their competitions!!!  :laugh: (...I believe "_I'm_" in the lead btw!!!) :yahoo:

Just remember, it's all in fun and for whatever reason, a LOT of us here just seem to have a _REALLY_ twisted sense of humor!!!  :laugh:


----------

